# Hovering message (for want of a better phrase)



## Houthakker (23 Sep 2015)

When I used to hover the mouse over a thread title, it would display a few lines of the first post, but now I jut het a message saying "Show first unread thread" Not sure if its a change on the site, or something to do with my Windows. Anyone else noticed it?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2015)

It works for me. As tested on your (this) thread. Chrome. Windows 7.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2015)

Yes, working normally here. Chrome in Windows 10.


----------



## Houthakker (23 Sep 2015)

Hhmmm, still getting it after a restart.
Think I'll leave it overnight, that should sort it.
I'm using Edge on windows 10


----------



## MiK1138 (23 Sep 2015)

mine is fine Firefox on Windows 8


----------



## Shaun (23 Sep 2015)

I updated the site software today, so just to rule out older cached files causing a problem, can you please fire-up your browser, visit CC and then press CTRL+F5 to force reload everything. Now try the hover - is it fixed?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Houthakker (24 Sep 2015)

Thanks Shaun, Tried that, still the same. Its on my laptop so I'll try it on the PC tonight in case its something to do with updates.


----------



## Martok (25 Sep 2015)

Houthakker said:


> I'm using Edge


That's probably the problem, Edge doesn't always seem to behave as other browsers do (no surprise there it's a Microsoft product). Try with another browser and see if that resolves it.


----------



## NealM (25 Sep 2015)

I'm using Microsoft Edge on Windows 10 , and getting the first couple of lines of the post (as normal).. So I'd suggest something to do with your computer..


----------



## Houthakker (25 Sep 2015)

I've got W10 and Edge on both my PC and laptop. Works fine on the PC, but still got the problem with the laptop. Works fine with Firefox.


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2015)

Okay, give this a go and let me know:

Start Edge
Click the triple dots at the upper right corner *...*
Click *Settings*
Under the heading 'Clear browsing data' click the button *Choose what to clear*
Click 'Show more v' near the bottom
Untick all the boxes
Tick: *Cookies and website saved data* and *Cached data and files*
Click the *Clear* button at the bottom
Click the triple dots ... and press CTRL+F5 to reload the page
Try the hover action again and let me know if it works now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Houthakker (26 Sep 2015)

Thanks Shaun, tried that, no change.


----------



## Martok (28 Sep 2015)

Houthakker said:


> I've got W10 and Edge on both my PC and laptop. Works fine on the PC, but still got the problem with the laptop. Works fine with Firefox.


Does your laptop have a touch screen?

I'm wondering if Edge thinks your device is touch enabled (even if it isn't) and therefore isn't showing hover events (which aren't available on touch devices such as tablets or mobiles). Out of interest, do the menus appear when you hover over your name/Inbox/Alerts at the top right of CycleChat?


----------



## Houthakker (28 Sep 2015)

Hi. Yes it is a touch screen, and no, I don't get any pop ups when hovering over name etc


----------



## Martok (28 Sep 2015)

Houthakker said:


> Hi. Yes it is a touch screen, and no, I don't get any pop ups when hovering over name etc


That's the problem then. Edge is seeing your laptop as a touch device with no hover capability, whereas Firefox correctly identifies your laptop as being that (albeit with a touch screen) and therefore displays hover events.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Sep 2015)

Mine has stopped working in Edge, but only in the last 5 days.


----------



## Houthakker (28 Sep 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Mine has stopped working in Edge, but only in the last 5 days.



Same with me, it was fine until about a week ago. Might be an update?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Oct 2015)

It's just stopped working for me; Win 8, IE11.

GC


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Oct 2015)

Now back to normal. Odd.

GC


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2015)

Houthakker said:


> Hi. Yes it is a touch screen, and no, I don't get any pop ups when hovering over name etc



Check to see if it is in tablet mode and if so turn it off and see if the thread preview returns:

*Start *>

*Settings *>

*Tablet mode*
Click the option slider to turn off
Try CC to see if the hover feature now works?
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Houthakker (3 Oct 2015)

Just checked Shaun, already turned off.


----------



## Asa Post (5 Oct 2015)

It's just started not happening on my laptop - Windows 7 and Firefox 41.0.1.
But it still works on Chrome 45.0.2454.101 m.


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2015)

Odd. Could you both please check you have the latest java installed and if not, update it:

https://java.com/inc/BrowserRedirect1.jsp?locale=en (_*NOTE:* Untick the Yahoo homepage part-way through the install_).

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Asa Post (6 Oct 2015)

Shaun said:


> Odd. Could you both please check you have the latest java installed and if not, update it:
> 
> https://java.com/inc/BrowserRedirect1.jsp?locale=en (_*NOTE:* Untick the Yahoo homepage part-way through the install_).
> 
> ...


Tried that, Shaun.
Still not working.


----------



## Houthakker (16 Mar 2017)

Have spent the last 18 months using Firefox for CC as the hover preview worked fine. Came down this morning to find my laptop has updated overnight and now I just get the box saying go to first unread message, no preview of the first post. Same as in Edge now. I used to find that really useful.


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2017)

Houthakker said:


> Have spent the last 18 months using Firefox for CC as the hover preview worked fine. Came down this morning to find my laptop has updated overnight and now I just get the box saying go to first unread message, no preview of the first post. Same as in Edge now. I used to find that really useful.


Try clearing your browser cache - that often sorts little niggles out like this. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Mar 2017)

I've the same problem and clearing the cache hasn't fixed it  Shame as it was a useful.


----------



## Shaun (21 Mar 2017)

I've just updated CC and refreshed the CDN cache - so would you both please clear your browser caches again and let me know if the hover is working afterwards?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Houthakker (22 Mar 2017)

Tried that Shaun, no joy I'm afraid


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Mar 2017)

I'm afraid not Shaun, but thanks for trying.

It's only a minor irritation so don't worry about it.


----------



## roadrash (22 Mar 2017)

I'm on laptop , windows 10 using edge and hover feature working fine for me


----------

